

Ask PG: Bug or feature in HN code? - ryanwaggoner

I notice that any time I respond to one of your comments, I get sent to the page that shows all your comments after submitting it, while for everyone else, I just get sent back to the top story page.  Just curious as to whether this was intentional.
======
mixmax
I just tried responding to a random comment made by PG, and on submissions I
was taken to... Noodles comments page
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=noodle>)

I deleted the comment right away.

~~~
pasbesoin
pg,

This sounds similar to the behavior I emailed about on 20090528, just as
FYI/reminder.

------
pj
I noticed that too a while back.

